# Got my new mathews prostar!!!



## Dr. Squall (Aug 9, 2005)

I was wanting a long ATA and was talking to my archery dealer and he said that he thought mathews had a long ata bow and sure enough they do. They do not even list it on their webpage. It is called the Prostar. It is 48 or 49inches axle to axle with I think a 9.5 to 10 inch brace height. It is only available in draw lengths from 31 to 37inches. Since I am 31 I ordered it. I can't wait to get it set up. Just need to find a good rest and some new sights. It pulls very smooth and I think it is about 70% letoff at the max. What rest, what sight?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Hoyt's first long ATA bow with a machined riser was called a Prostar. Glad there's someone out there that still believes a finger bow needs to be long and have a high brace height. Don't know much about this bow, but but my bet is you made a good choice. In my mind, absolutely noone makes a decent finger rest anymore. Cavalier comes the closest. Sight? Moveable? Sureloc period. Stabilizer? My first choice is Kudlachek's Genesis. You don't see these everyday either. Doinker second.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mathews-Pro-Sta...ryZ20838QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
For anyone who wants a 70lbr. He says it tops out 50-60. ?


----------

